# Best budget filter for planted tank?



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Have a 33 gallon tank right now, and am in a hurry to look for a filter that will provide good filtration and complement a pressurized CO2 injection system for a planted tank, while being low maintenance. I'm on a budget so something 50 or below would be ideal.

I've heard of sponge filters but they seem really low-tech to me, despite certain sites extolling their many virtues. Also considering the fluval U3.

Any tips, suggestions, or recommendations?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

IMO an AquaClear 70 HOB would be an excellent filter to meet your needs. Should be near $50 at PetSmart. They occasionally have them on sale. 
I've used many filters over the years - HOB's and Canisters, and swear by the AC's. I have 2 -AC 110's on my 75 gal. planted discus tank - they're extremely efficient, and low maintenance.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Aren't HOBs incompatible with high tech systems due to surface turbulence caused by dumping water back into the tank?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You can remedy the surface turbulence by topping up the water until there is not 'waterfall'.

Further readings:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/hob-bad-planted-tank-69589/


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Up the bubble rate and you'll be fine, just don't slack on the top offs. You can also redirect the flow with the 
Middle of a 2L bottle if you want more time between top offs. As long as you don't see air bubbles driven into the tanks from the outflow, you are fine with the hob
Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

In tank filters like the U3 will also allow you to inject CO2 via the venturi, if it has one. Personally, I'd stick with a canister filter myself, for a pressurized setup. Not that CO2 is expensive, the but hassle of refilling is. For a fully planted pressurized CO2 33 gallon, you'll be unclogging your HOB every other day..don't ask me how I know. I gave up on HOB's on every planted tank I had for that reason. Essentially there was no filtration because of the bypass after 3 -5 days, so unless you're wanting to clean your filters every week, go with a canister IMO.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

+1 and +2 with the above posts.
You should check out the great boxing day deal at J&L's if you're looking for a canister filter 

Aquarium supplies, Fish food, Saltwater aquarium fish and aquarium filters from JLAquatics.com


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you can find a used Fluval 205 or XP2 for around $50. I think that may be the best bang for $50. Check out IPU's Aqua Nova series as well. Canadian Aquatic seems to be bringing along of new products with hot prices as well. PM MyKiss or Charles.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I love the AC line, but they do stir up the surface!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

If you go the AC route...i think i saw someone on here selling one for 40-45 bucks for the AC110. lol...i've got one of those on my 33g!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I also find it handy to have an ac sitting around to polish the water every few months

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the great input guys (and girls). I've got an AC 30 on my current tank, and it's been going for over 10 years without a hiccup. However, I'm not looking to do top ups or make a diverter to muffle water output. I like the idea of canister filters since they are quiet, don't take up tank space, and are relatively easy to clean. I've found a few fluvals on craigslist used for around 50, but there are also a few no name ebay canister filters for 50ish and was wondering if any forum members have/are using them?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-STAGE-EXT...ps=63&clkid=5052602006523713247#ht_2857wt_803


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't really think the ebay one is 50ish since shipping alone is already 43 bucks.



liquid_krystale said:


> Thanks for all the great input guys (and girls). I've got an AC 30 on my current tank, and it's been going for over 10 years without a hiccup. However, I'm not looking to do top ups or make a diverter to muffle water output. I like the idea of canister filters since they are quiet, don't take up tank space, and are relatively easy to clean. I've found a few fluvals on craigslist used for around 50, but there are also a few no name ebay canister filters for 50ish and was wondering if any forum members have/are using them?
> 
> 3 STAGE EXTERNAL CANISTER AQUARIUM FILTER SALT&FRESH OK | eBay


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Ah yes, shipping to Canada is expensive, but shipping to Blaine is free!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have enough trouble looking for Eheim parts. Won't do it. Anything breaks and good luck waiting for parts or getting warranty service


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe that's the same as the SunSun from China. Many reviews on planted tank. It's adequate, but fit and finish is not among the best (one guy had to force his baskets back in after he took them out because they had deformed in shipping). But good for the price.


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

liquid_krystale said:


> Have a 33 gallon tank right now, and am in a hurry to look for a filter that will provide good filtration and complement a pressurized CO2 injection system for a planted tank, while being low maintenance. I'm on a budget so something 50 or below would be ideal.
> 
> I've heard of sponge filters but they seem really low-tech to me, despite certain sites extolling their many virtues. Also considering the fluval U3.
> 
> Any tips, suggestions, or recommendations?


Sponge filters are low tech.
That is a good thing,not bad.

I have a Hydrosponge IV + injected CO2 w/a pH controller on my 72g planted tank.
Small powerhead feeds the output to the CO2 reactor.

Keeps the water crystal clear.
Large biological filter area.
Dead silent running.
Dirt cheap.
0 chance of water spills.
No expensive cartridges to buy.

Only disadvantages I see are the space it takes up and the lack of "high tech" bragging rights.


----------

